# Samsung SMS T9 dictionary language problems



## Jyannis (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Samsung U700.
When I write a text-message, I want the T9 dictionary language to be in Danish, but it always reverts to Swedish after I've sent the message or went back to the previous screen. This means that I have to set the language every single time I start a message, and it is getting very annoying. Has anyone encountered this problem before and/or know how to fix this?

Thank you very much.


----------

